# Fabulous finds......



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I found a couple of great Web sites this week...with great products.

Some of you more experienced folks may already know about them...but in case you don't...here they are:

For some good packaging...great prices, IMHO.
www.sks-bottle.com

And for all things gift baskets
www.burtonandburton.com

I signed up and got a fabulous stack of catalogs in the mail.....they are really reasonably priced. You have to have a tax id number, though to access their site and purchase from them.


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 12, 2008)

SKS ROCKS !!!  I ordered my stuff late saturday night and it arrived Wednesday.  Their customer service is top notch as well; I called about my lip tins because I needed to know the inside diameter and bam .. they had it .. I also needed to know the diameter of my 8 oz Tuscany jars and was able to order excellent labels.  Great company .. I will def. be a repeat customer (plus shipping is reasonably priced).


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2008)

I get 1/2 my bottles & jars from SKS & the other 1/2 from bayousome.com .

I will have to look at the 2nd site a bit better, maybe later tonight. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetBody (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, agreed ^^ 
I do love SKS


----------

